

How to escape your boring life - andrewlynch
http://www.mattabbo.com/blog/how-to-escape-your-boring-life

======
incision
_> 'Some of us deal with BEE requirements, others with a lack of experience.'_

It seemed a bit aloof to give a dig to programs meant to address the harm
caused by decades of Apartheid in a post on 'how not to be bored'.

However, in the context of follow up anti-boredom suggestions which include _'
work as a glorified slave'_ on a _' super yacht'_ and backpack around the
world it does not seem out of place at all.

What a clown.

~~~
mattabbo
quick to judge. where are you from?

